# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορές Καταστημάτων] >  > [Προσφορά] POWERFIX - LIDL -  Πρίζα με 2 θύρες USB

## antonis_p

*POWERFIX Πρίζα με 2 θύρες USB*




https://www.lidl-hellas.gr/el/prosfo...rticleId=30756

----------

